# Piedmont Schutzhund Club



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

index

Hi there, I've been considering going a club and taking Murdock for regular trainings. Problem is, it seems that I'm in a dead spot and though I have quite a few options to choose from, they are a minimum of 2 hours away, and a maximum (of what I'm willing to travel 3.5 hours away). 

That said, the closer the better because it would ensure easy access and thus regular sessions.

I am located in Danville, VA and wouldn't mind traveling north or south to attend a club, I just want to make sure the club is going to be a good match. 

So I found the Piedmont Schutzhund club, are there any current members of that club on this board? Any reviews? Any advice?

Murdock still has a ways to go in obedience and we haven't even started tracking... his drives are pretty good though.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know someone on Facebook who is a member of PSC. I don't think she's on here since she does not have a GSD but she is an exceptional trainer (involved in tons of dog sports and titles in SchH with a mixed breed).


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

There are some of us up in Roanoke who are training on Sunday mornings. We are hoping to get a club started at some point in the future.


----------



## m.gezen (Jun 3, 2015)

*megan*

I am in Lynchburg, va and looking for the people who are training schutzhund in roanoke. Please let me know if you all are still meeting or have a club now. Thanks!!!


----------

